# Suche: einzelne Leiterplattenstecker Phoenix Contact 1848067



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ich brauche für einen Testadapter 2 Stück eines anscheinend nicht so gängigen 9-poligen Leiterplattensteckers von Phoenix Contact. Danach vermutlich nie wieder. Hat jemand zufällig solche Stecker rumliegen und kann uns 2 bis 4 Stück anbieten?

2 bis 4 Stück, Phoenix Contact, Artikel 1848067, GMVSTBW 2,5/9-STF-7,62, Leiterplattenstecker 9-polig

Leider ist die VPE 50 Stück, und „Auftragsgebundene Fertigung (keine Rücknahme)“… Wir finden leider keine Händler, die auch kleinere Mengen abgeben. (Internetsuche findet einen Internetshop der Einzelstücke anbietet - der kann aber nicht liefern.)
Vermutlich gibt es auch passende Stecker anderer Hersteller. Z.B. die Verschraubungen links/rechts sind für den Testadapter nicht nötig, Hauptsache die Stecker passen in die Gerätebuchse.

Nachtrag: Hier ein drehbares 3D-Model des Steckers

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Dezember 2020)

Kennst du einen Schaltschrankbauer um die Ecke? Mein alter AG hatte verschiedene Steckverbinder dieser Art kartonweise im Regal. Für einen Testaufbau kann man längere natürlich auch kürzen.

Nachtrag:
Bist du Kunde bei Rinck Elektronik? Deren Stecker von den Trennverstärkern könnten auch passen. Oder die Stecker von verschiedenen älteren SPS-Systemen, Bosch CL200..CL500 z.Bsp.


----------



## hucki (17 Dezember 2020)

Wir haben eine ziemlich große Stückzahl verschiedener Sorten dieser Stecker von unseren alten Reglerplatinen über.

Leider bin ich morgen nicht in der Firma, so dass ich erst Montag schauen könnte, ob auch 9polige (oder größere) dabei sind.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2020)

Es ist nicht eilig, schaut in Ruhe nach. Ich habe momentan 2 Stecker aus einem Schaltschrank ausgebaut von Geräten, die die nächsten Monate nicht benutzt werden.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (10 Februar 2021)

Leider fand sich kein Händler, der uns weniger als ganze VPE verkaufen wollte (und die restlichen Stecker Kapital-bindend in sein Lager legt).
Wir haben nun die VPE = 50 Stück gekauft.
Falls jemand ein paar solche Stecker braucht - bei uns kann er die einzeln bekommen, wir haben nun eine Menge nagelneue Stecker 
Phoenix Contact, Artikel 1848067, GMVSTBW 2,5/9-STF-7,62, Leiterplattenstecker 9-polig

Harald


----------



## Grisu122 (4 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Leider fand sich kein Händler, der uns weniger als ganze VPE verkaufen wollte (und die restlichen Stecker Kapital-bindend in sein Lager legt).
> Wir haben nun die VPE = 50 Stück gekauft.
> Falls jemand ein paar solche Stecker braucht - bei uns kann er die einzeln bekommen, wir haben nun eine Menge nagelneue Stecker
> Phoenix Contact, Artikel 1848067, GMVSTBW 2,5/9-STF-7,62, Leiterplattenstecker 9-polig
> ...


Hallo,

Bei Weidmüller bekommt man solche Stecker auch als Test Produkte einzeln.

Zur Info für das nächste Mal. [emoji6]

Lg

Gesendet von meinem HD1913 mit Tapatalk


----------

